# router bits



## jerryd (Jan 2, 2012)

Which manufacturer of router bits do you guys like? Like to get good stuf but am a poor boy. Thanks


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I like Freud's, because I have issues with my mother. No, really! I like Freuds because they are well-made and available. At 20 -$30 each, it's not so bad if you buy one at a time as you need them. I have a kit that I bought from Canadian Tire, and the bits seem to work well, although it may not have quite the quality of the Freuds. Most of the bits in the kit have never been used, so far. I think buying them as you need them is the way to go.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, I think the 10 piece set from Woodcraft is an excellent way to start; it can often be found on sale for about $50. This is the 10 most commonly used bits and the sets are available in 1/4" and 1/2" shanks. MLCS has decent bits for low cost and always free shipping. Infinity Tools just sponsored a forum contest and many members are happy with their products. Rockler has been running a lot of specials on PC bits the last few months. You do not have to shell out big money to find bits that will suit your needs.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Jerry - Welcome to the forum
You can get pretty decent quality for a resonable cost by watching the house brands of the major vendors. Peachtree has Stone Mountain bits, Woodcraft are Wood River, MLCS, Rockler, and Woodline put their own name on them. Some are really cheap if you go to their clearance or outlet areas on their websites. Also, sign up for their respective e-mail clubs so you can get special savings and notifications. Rockler sends me a "free shipping" code about every three months that is valid for the coming three months. MLCS offers free shipping on every order. I've also gotten some decent quality bits from the eBay vendor, Super Carbide Tools. Anything from eBay you need to watch the shipping pretty closely. That can change your cost of acquisition pretty drastically. 
Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike said:


> Jerry, I think the 10 piece set from Woodcraft is an excellent way to start; it can often be found on sale for about $50. This is the 10 most commonly used bits and the sets are available in 1/4" and 1/2" shanks. MLCS has decent bits for low cost and always free shipping. Infinity Tools just sponsored a forum contest and many members are happy with their products. Rockler has been running a lot of specials on PC bits the last few months. You do not have to shell out big money to find bits that will suit your needs.


I'd use the 1/4" and 1/2" straight bits but nothing else.

My 1/2 round over gets heavy use but I've never needed a 1/4". I put a lot of mileage on my 1/2" x 1"+ flush-trim bits but 1/2" wouldn't do a good job on the 3/4" stock I use.

There's also no pattern bit there.

Some definition surrounding project types would be useful. Stereo speakers, joinery, kitchen cabinets, and decorative edging at various scales all use different bits.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

jerryd said:


> Which manufacturer of router bits do you guys like? Like to get good stuf but am a poor boy. Thanks


It depends on the chip-out/breakage risk and how much work/money I'll be out if that happens.

For a complicated piece that ate my scarce free time for months and is all glued together or exotic/figured boards it's time for the $70-$80 Whiteside solid carbide upcut spiral flush trim bit. Freud and Amana bits also have thick carbide, stay sharp, etc.

For many feet of MDF or redwood lawn furniture built from 2x dimensional lumber it's whatever carbide bit (Rockler, Woodriver, preferably not Porter Cable or Home Depot Viper) was on sale. There's no grain in MDF to cause breakage problems and it eats router bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Drew, for projects using 3/4" thick wood the 1/4" round over bit is the most commonly used. 3/8" straight bits are used more than any other in box joint jigs. The 1/2" diameter flush trim bit has a cutting length of 1"; more than enough for 3/4" material. While this set may not meet your needs these are the 10 most commonly used router bits. For someone starting out this is an inexpensive set that gives good service; I believe that is what Jerry is looking for. The PC bits I mentioned that Rockler has had on special cost me an average of $3 each so that pretty much offsets the lesser quality. I have tried bits from most manufacturers and as with most tools you get what you pay for.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike said:


> Drew, for projects using 3/4" thick wood the 1/4" round over bit is the most commonly used.


It depends whether you have one board by itself or an intersection with its neighbors where 1/2" on a 6-12"+ wide panel looks good.



> 3/8" straight bits are used more than any other in box joint jigs.


Sure although you don't use box joints on speaker cabinets or most furniture (16 cuts a side on a foot long joint is a bit much for me to say nothing of the 96 on a 6' joint versus one for lock-miter/drawer-lock/etc.).



> The 1/2" diameter flush trim bit has a cutting length of 1"; more than enough for 3/4" material.


That seems reasonable although I passed on the included flush trim bit during one of the $5 sales due to length (1/2" IIRC) and as of today 1/2" cut length is readable on the 1/4" bit set image and the 1/2" diameter option doesn't look any longer.


----------



## jerryd (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks alot. Do not have much time for posting and reading at the moment. Am working from DARK-30 TO DARK-30. Also i think i posted this question in the wrong place. Should have posted on router bits right? I think before to long i will be either purchasing or building a little shop. Then i will probably have plenty more questions. Thanks again and happy woodworking.


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking for Super Carbide Tools on eBay. Can't find his listings.

Is he on vacation or something?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

thadius856 said:


> Looking for Super Carbide Tools on eBay. Can't find his listings.
> 
> Is he on vacation or something?


Here ya go
eBay: Super Carbide Tools)


----------



## jerryd (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks alot. I think I have enough info to make my decisions.


----------

